# Interesting New NBA 2K6 XBOX 360 Kobe/Shaq Screenshot



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

I got a good chuckle out of this screenshot. Thought I'd share it with you guys...


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

It seems photoshopped.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Kobe's got a hunchback. Shaq looks exactly like the guy he is, shady.


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

Nah they all have that "aura" to them...


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

:jawdrop::jawdrop: those are amazing!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im trading in my xbox tomorrow


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Can't wait for PS3..


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

thekid said:


> Can't wait for PS3..


same ova here


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

holy ****


----------

